# I can't stop email notifications for replies to subscribed threads



## forluvofsmoke (Jun 3, 2010)

I've selected "no email" several days ago and double-checked my account email preference settings. Yesterday, I selected "don't subscribe" (which I really did not want to do), and today, I still got an email regarding replies to threads I am subscribed to. I'm coordinating a family reunion for mid-July and I keep thinking I have new correspondence from my siblings, until I open my in-box. These notifications just keep rolling right on through. Am I missing something?

Thanks

Eric


----------



## 5lakes (Jun 3, 2010)

I had to unsubscribe from all the threads I had been automatically subscribed to. After that, I set it to "no email" and "don't subscribe". That's as far as I went. I'm not receiving any emails now, since I'm not subscribed to any threads. Not sure if it just remembers the settings for each subscription regardless of changes after you subscribed to a thread.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 3, 2010)

Eric,

Go to your profile and edit your subscriptions. When your in there you will see a option of how often to get notified and one of the options is "site only no email"  That should solve your issue.


forluvofsmoke said:


> I've selected "no email" several days ago and double-checked my account email preference settings. Yesterday, I selected "don't subscribe" (which I really did not want to do), and today, I still got an email regarding replies to threads I am subscribed to. I'm coordinating a family reunion for mid-July and I keep thinking I have new correspondence from my siblings, until I open my in-box. These notifications just keep rolling right on through. Am I missing something?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Eric


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks, Brain.

I went through that detail a couple hours ago, so I must have been on the right track. It's the learning curve, just like everything else that's new...

Eric


----------



## garyt (Dec 27, 2012)

thank you


----------

